# Time to say goodbye to the TTS



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, it's been a bit of a mixed bag owning the MK 3 TTS but I have now parted company with it.

It really hasn't been a pleasure to own from the start, very sadly. What with seat issues that have never been sorted and various other cock-ups and silly issues, enough was enough and I dumped my TTS on the dealers doorstep in December 2017 and told them I was not taking it back.

After two months of negotiations with VWFS, Audi UK and the dealer, my complaint was upheld and an acceptable settlement has been agreed between us all.

A real shame, as my MK 2 was such a great car and very well built, I wish I had kept it and not traded it in for the MK 3.

Still, you live and learn and I will definitely miss the MK 3, it's a great loooking car but so many irritating problems took the sheen off of owning one. Time to move on and hope Audi can get their act together with this model for the future.

A big disappointment for me as it has such great potential but when you get a problem car and it continues to be a problem, you have to step back and look at the situation, in this case, it was not worth the hassle.

Good luck to all the MK 3 owners old and new and I just hope you don't get the hassles that I did!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

johnny_hungus said:


> Well, it's been a bit of a mixed bag owning the MK 3 TTS but I have now parted company with it.
> 
> It really hasn't been a pleasure to own from the start, very sadly. What with seat issues that have never been sorted and various other cock-ups and silly issues, enough was enough and I dumped my TTS on the dealers doorstep in December 2017 and told them I was not taking it back.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your experience has ended on you giving up on your MK3 TT. My MK3 has also been a bit of a disappointment compared to my MK2. Great looking car but full of niggling issues and definitely not as well made as the MK2 also wish I had kept mine (and it was even a diesel!).

Hope all works our well for you and you end up with a great car in the future.


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry to hear that you have had so many issues it has made you hand the car back. I'm just about to collect a brand new TT on Thursday, my first in fact and I really hope I don't have the issues that you have unfortunately had. You've obviously done the right thing though as some cars are just problem cars forever. What are you going to replace it with if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

It is a shame as I have had TT's for over 8 years now.

I am collecting my new car on !st March, next week. Its an S5 coupe in glacier white, lots of extras and carbon mirror caps.

A different style of car for a change but it's a lovely drive, very comfortable, fast and the V6 sounds great.


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Wow that's a beautiful car as a replacement. I'm sure you will miss certain aspects of the TT after having owned them for 8 years. However the S5 coupe is a stunner too. As you said a totally different type of car. You never know you may get another TT in the future when the mk4 is released!!! Enjoy your car when you get it next week. And GOOD LUCK with it.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I feel your pain.

I rejected my mk3 TTS last month too due to problems. I think Audi have really fallen short with the mk3. I too had no issues with my 2 mk2 TT's but this one just seems to be riddled with faults of some sort. Really disappointed with the TTS and with Audi. For such an expensive car it's just not acceptable. And it's not just your car and mine, from reading on here they all seem to be the same. Some are happy to put up with the faults which is fair enough if that's something they want to do but it got to the point with me where I wished I'd never shelled out the money I did for it and I ended up resenting that I had so it was time to go. My rejection journey was fairly straightforward, only took a couple of weeks to sort and I ended up quids in so I got the right result in the end.

I decided to move away from Audi as there was nothing else which took my fancy in the range and also because I was a bit disheartened with them to be honest.

Enjoy your new motor. Hope it's better than the last one 8)


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Sorry to read that.... what were the issues you suffered?

I've had mine for 15 months and its been bombproof. Though I've only done 6k miles in that time  
Service message came on for an oil change last week - surprised me considering the mileage.

Good luck with your next car!


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

debonair said:


> And it's not just your car and mine, from reading on here they all seem to be the same.


No they are not.

I had the problem with the seats, which was fixed by the local dealer without any drama, and that's the only issue I've had.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

johnny_hungus said:


> It is a shame as I have had TT's for over 8 years now.
> 
> I am collecting my new car on !st March, next week. Its an S5 coupe in glacier white, lots of extras and carbon mirror caps.
> 
> A different style of car for a change but it's a lovely drive, very comfortable, fast and the V6 sounds great.


After all the issues you've had i would have switched manufacturers - after all, you're in the same aftersales support service with the S5 - same company, design, aftersales, build quality and shared components. I certainly cant see myself sticking with Audi after the TTS, they cannot even provide a TTRS to test drive. The car itself has been good, a few niggles like the seats, windows, brakes etc but the service and support has been dire.

The S5 looks a great car though, post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

keithS said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > And it's not just your car and mine, from reading on here they all seem to be the same.
> ...


Same here. Mine's been fine and feels just as well put together as the mk2. Still, seems like a few more duffs may have found their way off the production line this time around.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

As a prospective mk3 TTS owner, reading this thread makes me slightly nervous. Had a test drive of an s tronic on Friday and car felt very solid, but I only had it for an hour. I have read about the squeaky brakes and frozen windows, but what is/was the problem with the seats? I am planning to test drive a 2015 manual next week (dsg/s tronic boxes leave me a bit cold), and could look out for particular things..


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had a Mk2 TTS for 5 years and it was faultless. I replaced it woith a new Mk3 TTS 2 years ago and again, faultless.

You always get the odd slightly less than perfect anything which tend to make the news whereas the vast majority which are perfect, do not.


----------



## garryts (Jun 21, 2016)

Add me to the growing list of disappointed owners.

I have just part ex'd my Mk3 after a long battle with Audi over niggling problems that still have not been sorted and dont look like they will . . . . for info the problems are :-

Frozen door syndrome - had the car in three times(the last time they replaced the complete seals on both doors as per Audi bulletin and still freezes up!)

Traffic announcements - randomly come on and cant be turned off with the menu option - voice control seems to work for a short time.

Virtual cockpit - resets itself randomly, losing all customisations/personal settings

User configurable button on steering wheel loses it settings now and again

Rattles and vibrations from dashboard and roof mechanism

I did manage to negotiate with Audi dealer for them to service the car FOC whilst i had it and they said they would look after me if i purchased another Audi - yes right!

Enough is enough, I have reached the end of my patience and I will be moving away (end of this week  )from Audi altogether. Pity as it is a great car, stunning looks and performance, shame about the defects, design flaws and after sales service

For anyone reading this - hope you have better luck than i did


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

I've had 2 mk 2s over 8 years and 200k miles and not a single issue, astonishing!

I've always disliked the mk3 look, completely bland imho, even now I can walk past a mk3 TT in a car park and hardly notice it.

Glad I never changed.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok I perhaps didn't mean 'all' in its literal sense but there are a lot of people with issues.

I've had 2 mk3's and both were poor. I thought the first was just a lemon but when the second was no better, that spoke volumes.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I love my TTS it's the dogs B*****KS and never had one issues or problem. In fact I'm on my 6th TT and never had a fault or issue with any of them. Guess it's just the luck of the draw, which it defo should not be when you are spending £30K plus on a car. Good luck with the other brand you buy mannnnnn!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

This thread seems to be a lot to do with expectations. Looking at Garryts post:



garryts said:


> Add me to the growing list of disappointed owners.
> 
> I have just part ex'd my Mk3 after a long battle with Audi over niggling problems that still have not been sorted and dont look like they will . . . . for info the problems are :-
> 
> ...


I don't have the VC reset or the dashboard rattles but I have the rest. On top of that my drivers window squeaks every time you put it up or down. 
However I'm really happy with my car. My expectations aren't perfection, that's unattainable. My car does what I expect and the quirks (Traffic announcement and configurable buttons) don't bother me at all. Even the frozen windows isn't really a problem. Just warm the car up before you leave.

Anyway - I have the same car, same problems, and love it.
Each to their own.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I've just picked an almost three year old Mk 3, therefore I don't expect it to be perfect. But on my A6 which was almost new, I expect more. Depends on what stage of life you've bought the car I think. If you've had it from new then expectations should be higher.


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> As a prospective mk3 TTS owner, reading this thread makes me slightly nervous. Had a test drive of an s tronic on Friday and car felt very solid, but I only had it for an hour. I have read about the squeaky brakes and frozen windows, but what is/was the problem with the seats? I am planning to test drive a 2015 manual next week (dsg/s tronic boxes leave me a bit cold), and could look out for particular things..


I've just come back to TTs and bought a 65 plate TTS manual that i'm very happy with.

I spent ages on the board when I first order a TT S-line in 2010, and spent a long time commiserating about the wait time and getting ridiculously excited about delivery.

Not to be too much of a dick about it, I found that the board tends to skew more OCD and nitpicky in terms of the prolific posters. If you spend too long wading through the posts it can give a very negative impression of the cars and in turn started to make me more hypercritical of every little thing, and then coming on here to talk about it creates a buzz and interest that can fuel the disappointment and so it goes.

Honestly I don't get the big deal about the plastic on the side of the seats that I never look at and cannot even try to see when driving. I totally get that when you pay out a large amount of money from a car you want it to be perfect, and when it isn't its disappointing, but honestly some of the pictures people have posted leave me scratching my head because I cannot for the life of me see what is wrong. Again some have had more problems than others and I get that.

The car I bought has the same problem, the driver's side is one clip that you can only tell from pulling on the plastic, and the passenger seat is a little worse. It doesn't affect the car in any way at all, but i'll drop it in to be fixed at some point (I've only had a month with the car at this point and would rather not lose it for a few days while it gets fixed).

The frozen window problem for me has not occurred at all. The weather has been below freezing and wet several times. I've even had to pull on the frozen boot to get it to open, but my door has been totally fine and opened and closed without an issue.

I thought the squeaky brakes was a problem with the TTRS not the TTS? I've had no issue with squeaking brakes on my TTS.

I say go for it and don't worry too much about the issues that people post about. People don't tend to post about all the positive experiences they have with the car and it's human nature to only focus on the negative.


----------



## garryts (Jun 21, 2016)

EvilTed said:


> This thread seems to be a lot to do with expectations. Looking at Garryts post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be clear - I bought the car new. Its not a cheap car and is marketed as a premium brand - so my expectations are high, however not perfectionism. I can cope with little niggles, what i couldn't cope with was the assurance that the problems would be resolved, the amount of time the vehicle was off the road and ultimately the problems were not resolved. In fact the service manager and senior technician admitted that they didn't know how to fix the door freezing problem and the software issues were low priority as far as Audi UK were concerned . . . so I hope this explains my frustration and decision to get rid.

I have owned other premium brand motors which have had niggles - the difference being they were rectified professionally and quickly.

If your lucky enough to get a good one or can tolerate the niggles then as i said previously it is a great car, stunning looks and performance . . . enjoy.

Just my opinions guys


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

garryts said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > This thread seems to be a lot to do with expectations. Looking at Garryts post:
> ...


And I think your opinion is valid.its great if you don't get a car with issues but for this kind of money, there should be no major problems and if there are, they should be resolved quickly and painlessly.

I think it is completely fair to talk about these problems openly and make others aware of what they are, wouldn't it be a shame if something happened to your pride and joy that you were not expecting and you were angry that someone, somewhere had that experience but did not warn you?

Audi UK have been pricks about some things, this I have experienced first hand but they have also been fair too. My,particular issues were slightly different than others, and had they changed my seat for a fully built, fully upholstered new one direct from the factory..... I think that would have resolved my particular issues. The fact that they didn't and how the seat was built and upholstered over here (badly), showed me that there is an issue in the way they deal with documented problems. They are likely in denial that there are some manufacturing issues.

I am glad for the people who have had no problems and are also willing to tolerate little issues, good for you. Personally, I expect a bit more from my £46K car, especially a drivers seat that doesn't creak, crackle, split open and squeak like it has got a family of gremlins cooking at a campfire every time I go around a corner or move in my seat.

Good for you :roll:

I loved my TTS, I have had TT's for years and loved them all, even with past issues (I had a complete dashboard changed in the first couple of weeks in my MK 2) but the fiasco over the last couple of years of ownership, with no resolve and Audi UK not acknowledging a problem with my seat.... I don't think so, enough was enough.

I Love the brand, that is why I am sticking with Audi. Let's face it, all manufacturers have problems, so it is sometimes "better the devil you know".

We will see how the S5 goes, it's a nice car to drive and very comfortable. I am excitied to pick it up on Thursday 1st 

I love the TT though and will always have fond memories of my MK 2, the MK 3 I loved before the issues, it was so sad when I let go of it.

If only they had sent me a fully built seat....


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I feel the need to jump in here quickly.
I'm absolutely not saying you're wrong to be disappointed or to jump ship and change cars. Disappointment (or the lack of it) is down to what the individual expects and can tolerate. We all have different levels for those and none of them are right.

I really hope you get something that meets your expectations next time. There's nothing worse than having your New Car excitement dashed by problems.

P.S. My car was bought new too, but that's not important. I just wanted to be clear that I'm not having a go at you.


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Garryts,
Would you mind telling me what the frozen door problem was please. My TTS has been in the garage for 10 days now and I am a bit worried its the same problem.
Thanks


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

EvilTed said:


> I feel the need to jump in here quickly.
> I'm absolutely not saying you're wrong to be disappointed or to jump ship and change cars. Disappointment (or the lack of it) is down to what the individual expects and can tolerate. We all have different levels for those and none of them are right.
> 
> I really hope you get something that meets your expectations next time. There's nothing worse than having your New Car excitement dashed by problems.
> ...


I know mate and to be fair, to some people, a couple of years of back and forth to the dealership every month or two is probably acceptable but to me, it isn't :lol: I surprised myself at how long I let this go on.

There were other things I haven't mentioned, such as the 2 months I was without the TTS because the software update corrupted the VC, so I had to wait for a ned binnacle to be shipped and they didn't have any at Audi :roll:

My expectations for the S5 are middling, there is more to go wrong inside the cabin but one thing I am certain of is that if there is any problem at all, I will be handing it back right away and go and get a Ford :lol:

For the record, I never had and frozen door issues.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

johnny_hungus said:


> I know mate and to be fair, to some people, a couple of years of back and forth to the dealership every month or two is probably acceptable but to me, it isn't :lol: I surprised myself at how long I let this go on.
> 
> There were other things I haven't mentioned, such as the 2 months I was without the TTS because the software update corrupted the VC, so I had to wait for a ned binnacle to be shipped and they didn't have any at Audi :roll:
> 
> ...


Because a Ford will be faultless right? :roll: 
I like the S5. Been looking at the RS5 for next year but all the reviews say it's not as good as it should be. I shouldn't read the internets, they just make me doubt my own opinion!

At least if there is a problem you'll be able to get a relaxing massage from the massage seats....


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Just to clarify, I think everyone should post whatever they want about their cars. I find the forum to be a an incredible mine of information on every minutiae of the make, and the amount of collective knowledge is staggering.

I was simply warning the poster, that if you read down even just the first two pages of this forum you might be scared off buying one just from the sheer volume of what looks like numerous problems. The point was to say - people are more likely to write about negative things than positive so it can skew the narrative of a forum like this.

And I totally agree that if you aren't happy with anything you've had for your money, or any service or fix then do what you can to make it right for yourself.

Somethings I can put up with that others can't and vice versa.


----------



## garryts (Jun 21, 2016)

The Architect said:


> Hi Garryts,
> Would you mind telling me what the frozen door problem was please. My TTS has been in the garage for 10 days now and I am a bit worried its the same problem.
> Thanks


Ok - as i understand it there are two rubber seals in contact with the glass on a roadsters doors - the one you see running along the top of the door and second one inside the door which acts as secondary measure to ensure water does not get into the inner door and its mechanisms. Its this second seal that causes the problem

The seal is designed to collect water off the surface of the glass and channel it to a drain hole - unfortunately it retains a certain amount of water which freezes and consequently stops the glass from dropping 5mm or so required before the doors can be opened!

The first attempt to fix it was basically checking to see if the components were correctly installed in the doors!

Second attempt was to modify the seal in some way by removing a small section with a knife - i believe the section removed was identified as where the water was being retained. This did not work and subsequently had to return the car for rattles/knocking in the door and on investigation the seal structure had not been put back correctly and tightened!

Third attempt was to check all the seal components in both doors to ensure they had been correctly installed/tightened again! Not sure what they did - nothing reported other than an inspection

Fourth (and final) attempt was to replace the complete seal mechanisms in both doors with a modified version as recommended by Audi Germany - still hasn't worked (2 occasions this year already - expecting more this week!)

I understand the last fix applied was the latest solution recommended by Audi - all the above attempts to fix the problem were carried out over a period of 18 months capturing 2 winters - so much for 'Vorsprung Durch Technik' eh

I understand this problem has also been experienced on other convertible models

Hope this helps - there are many posts on here describing other owners experiences and in some cases solutions they have come up with to get around the problem - i guess this is because there's not a definitive solution yet - I am fortunate in that my solution is to use the wifes car!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

antmanbTT said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > As a prospective mk3 TTS owner, reading this thread makes me slightly nervous. Had a test drive of an s tronic on Friday and car felt very solid, but I only had it for an hour. I have read about the squeaky brakes and frozen windows, but what is/was the problem with the seats? I am planning to test drive a 2015 manual next week (dsg/s tronic boxes leave me a bit cold), and could look out for particular things..
> ...


Thanks. Good advice. I will make my own mind up, of course, but its useful to know what particular things to look for/listen out for when you only have an hour or so with the car. My planned test drive of a manual has been postponed until next week due to the bad weather (the car in question is at a dealer's 60 miles away) but I am really looking forward to it. The thing that impressed me most about my test drive of an demo s tronic last week was the steering. I note that 'progressive steering' is listed a particular feature. I don't know exactly what Audi have done, engineering wise, but it works a treat. Beautifully weighted. One of those things you guys may now take for granted?

P.S. You are probably right about the squeaky brakes. Mainly a TTRS/RS3 issue? I think I have been reading too much lately :?


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

EvilTed said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > I know mate and to be fair, to some people, a couple of years of back and forth to the dealership every month or two is probably acceptable but to me, it isn't :lol: I surprised myself at how long I let this go on.
> ...


More to go wrong! Fingers crossed that I get a good one! :lol:


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Guys, I really dont understand why frozen windows are such a big problem... It is simply physics - water will always stay for some time between rubber and glass, and if it freezes while there - then you will not be able to open the door. I believe it is the same on all cars that have frameless windows and where window has to go down a bit in order to open the door. Just slide plastic card between glass and rubber and it will open!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Shaninnik said:


> Guys, I really dont understand why frozen windows are such a big problem... It is simply physics - water will always stay for some time between rubber and glass, and if it freezes while there - then you will not be able to open the door. I believe it is the same on all cars that have frameless windows and where window has to go down a bit in order to open the door. Just slide plastic card between glass and rubber and it will open!


Not true on all cars with frameless windows. I've had several non Audi cars with frameless windows none of which had these issues. My JCW I have now has frameless windows and they drop even when frozen solid. Maybe it's an Audi thing as my neighbours A5 has the same problem.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

debonair said:


> Shaninnik said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I really dont understand why frozen windows are such a big problem... It is simply physics - water will always stay for some time between rubber and glass, and if it freezes while there - then you will not be able to open the door. I believe it is the same on all cars that have frameless windows and where window has to go down a bit in order to open the door. Just slide plastic card between glass and rubber and it will open!
> ...


Hi,
I had a 2007 BMW 1 series 3-door, from new, for a few years - this always had problems with windows freezing on cold days!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I use warm water from the tap therefore never had the problem. So much easier to clear the car than de-icer or scraping, though probably not practical if you live in a flat!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> I had a 2007 BMW 1 series 3-door, from new, for a few years - this always had problems with windows freezing on cold days!
> Cheers
> Steve


That was 11 years ago, things have moved on a bit from then. Well they should have done, but obviously not in some cases 8)


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> I use warm water from the tap therefore never had the problem. So much easier to clear the car than de-icer or scraping, though probably not practical if you live in a flat!


Sorry if dumb question (I am not yet an owner), but if the car is completely frozen up how does the warm water get past the first (upper) seal to melt the ice on the lower seal? Does a tiny bit get through (if so it is not a seal), so you just keep pouring until the window frees up? I guess also pouring warm water over the outside of door may help as some heat will get transmitted through. Obviously a potential issue with all frame-less doors, but some manufacturers seem to have solved it.

I am thinking about the scenario when you have just returned from a winter holiday and your car is frozen up (lets say thick ice) in an airport car park. What next? If can be difficult enough opening a regular framed door in those circumstances but at least you know that brute force will eventually work!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

debonair said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


My 2010 VM Scirocco always froze and that had frameless doors. One morning i had to pull with all my strength to get in. Its not a great feeling so understand the frustration with the TT. I've had this with my current TTS but have since moved house and the car is always locked in the garage now!


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm surprised some people here don't complain that you have to scrape the ice off the windscreen. After all you don't have to on a Ford!


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Every thread eventually leads to frozen bloody windows :lol:


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Ready to collect in the morning


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Jonny hungus that is one fine looking car. Enjoy.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Macca1969 said:


> Jonny hungus that is one fine looking car. Enjoy.


Thanks Macca1969!


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

johnny_hungus said:


> Ready to collect in the morning


You'll blend in nicely with the snow 

Anyways, sad that people have had problems with any car. Had my TTS roadster for nearly two years. Litlle bit of rattle from the roof which went away on its own and frozen windows for the first time yesterday. So nothing much to complain about.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > Steve2017TTS said:
> ...


Hi,
The annoying thing with the BMW - you could often get in - but then the door would not shut, as the glass would bang against the roof section!
Always imagined that I was going to break the window glass!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

johnny_hungus said:


> Ready to collect in the morning


Car looks fantastic Johnny.

But be ready for the world of pain, that is trying to keep it clean. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

The frozen window thing isn't just on roadsters.

Oh, with all the trouble you've had with the car it sounds like it's mainly audi. So I'm very surprised you're giving them more money to dick you around. You're reinforcing the point to these guys that they can dick you around and you'll hand over more cash.

There's a reason lexus have an ever aging, but loyal customer base, and that's reliability and customer service.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

ROBH49 said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Ready to collect in the morning
> ...


Thanks ROBH49, I picked it up this morning and it is lovely, obviously not had much chance to open her up yet but it is smooth and crisp.

I did have a white TTS Mk2 before my Mk3 and that was ibis white, a PITA to keep clean. I am looking forward to the challenge with glacier white! :lol:


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

johnny_hungus said:


> Ready to collect in the morning


Really nice car! Please write a post how it is compared to TTS, will be interesting to read.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

johnny_hungus said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > johnny_hungus said:
> ...


Hi Johnny.

Hope this car is everything you'd hoped it would be and trouble free please let us know your thoughts.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

First chance to take the new car out for a good run today and was impressed. Great feel of urgency under foot and the V6 has a nice note to it. Of course it is a totally different feel to the TTS, for me it is a nicer drive. Smoother gear change (not S-tronic, this is Tiptronic 8 speed) which is nice and I love the throttle blip when changing down a gear.

My spacial awareness is still in the TTS so it may take some time to adjust to the size of this car, it feels a lot bigger even though it is not a massive difference. It also feels a lot more rear wheel bias as I managed to flick the back out a few times when pulling away, which was a bit unexpected.

It still has that feeling of driving on rails, which I didn't mind at all and is a positive experience in the corners, again it handles very differently to the TTS so will take a bit of getting used to.

It feels very fast, as fast as my TTS for sure. It also feels more muscular to drive, if you know what I mean. It's a great feeling when putting your foot down, good torque and the sound is excellent. May need to make it a little bit louder though 

It is nice and spacious inside the cabin and is packed with loads of toys to play with. Some nice touches as standard including touch controls, Apple CarPlay which has Spotify support, pretty background lighting that can be changed to any colour and various other bits as standard.

I also love the massage seats, they are pretty cool and of course it feels a lot more spacious. B&O sounds amazing in the cabin and I have no idea how people live without it. This car has a separate subwoofer, which the TTS with B&O didn't. It makes a massive difference, as you can imagine.

All in all, very happy and looking forward to doing a few mods as I go along. A great car to drive and for me, far superior to how the TTS drives.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hang on so the TTS doesn't have a separate subwoofer? Like Mk2 did?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> Hang on so the TTS doesn't have a separate subwoofer? Like Mk2 did?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I may be wrong but can't remember seeing the control for it in the MMI

I have been known to get it wrong! :lol:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

johnny_hungus said:


> First chance to take the new car out for a good run today and was impressed. Great feel of urgency under foot and the V6 has a nice note to it. Of course it is a totally different feel to the TTS, for me it is a nicer drive. Smoother gear change (not S-tronic, this is Tiptronic 8 speed) which is nice and I love the throttle blip when changing down a gear.
> 
> My spacial awareness is still in the TTS so it may take some time to adjust to the size of this car, it feels a lot bigger even though it is not a massive difference. It also feels a lot more rear wheel bias as I managed to flick the back out a few times when pulling away, which was a bit unexpected.
> 
> ...


I am thinking about changing my TTR Quattro for a S5 cab, I would be interested to know what you think of your new motor after you have driven it for a few weeks. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a new style S5 sportback with pretty much every option.
Love the adaptive cruise and traffic mode, the heads-up display is great too as is the panoramic roof.

Pre-sence/parking and side assist are cool features too.
I'd rather drive the R8 for sporty and S5 for everyday (which is pretty much what/all i do now) B&O is without doubt 100 steps above what you get in the TT which is why I'm so negative towards it. CarPlay is part of tech pack, but downgrades the multiple mobile offering. It's not a systems i like or want to use, it needs renaming to crap-play for sure vs the virtual cockpit.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Alan Sl said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > First chance to take the new car out for a good run today and was impressed. Great feel of urgency under foot and the V6 has a nice note to it. Of course it is a totally different feel to the TTS, for me it is a nicer drive. Smoother gear change (not S-tronic, this is Tiptronic 8 speed) which is nice and I love the throttle blip when changing down a gear.
> ...


The S5 cab steering wheel is low rent compared to the TT's. Only thing that put me off it. Its really thin and doesn't feel like an S.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I have a new style S5 sportback with pretty much every option.
> Love the adaptive cruise and traffic mode, the heads-up display is great too as is the panoramic roof.
> 
> Pre-sence/parking and side assist are cool features too.
> I'd rather drive the R8 for sporty and S5 for everyday (which is pretty much what/all i do now) B&O is without doubt 100 steps above what you get in the TT which is why I'm so negative towards it. CarPlay is part of tech pack, but downgrades the multiple mobile offering. It's not a systems i like or want to use, it needs renaming to crap-play for sure vs the virtual cockpit.


Do you still drive your TTS?

I totally agree with you about the B&O in the S5, it sounds amazing with much more depth and bass.

I don't see what the fuss is with Carplay either, I tried it once and found it quite clunky to navigate through (too may steps) but it played my Spotify list nicely.

Convinced I made the right decision getting the S5 after a few days of decent driving.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rarely drive the TT these days. I'd rather jump in the R8 or S5...
I think TT owners are deluding themselves with some kinda of self affirmation based on the badge that it's better than it is. It's not a 'bad' system, it's just not a 'good' one.

I love the new cockpit tech in the 7 too,


----------

